# Services ?



## lordofthefiles (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi Guys

Has anyone any info on this recently acquired Services. I can't take the back off to get a movement shot seems to need a hexagonal case opener.

Thinking late 60's early to mid 70's quite a large case size so would hazard a guess at more 70's. Any info as to age or model would be great.








TIA

Steve


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Have you tried a large wadded up piece of duct tape (or similar sticky material)? If you press a wad firmly on the case back then pinch the centre together, you can get good purchase on the back and turn it, quite often. 

BTW... I love the hands and dial on that one.

Later,

William


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Does Mach know you've got this? :fear: Did you ask his permission? :assassin:

He'll be along to drool and (curse at the same time) offer advice, I'm sure, but it's a rather nice specimen, especially if you picked it up at a reasonable price! :lol:

(I'm cursing as well, I love the look of it and would like one - oooh YES! :comando: :crybaby: )


----------



## lordofthefiles (Jan 31, 2011)

William_Wilson said:


> Have you tried a large wadded up piece of duct tape (or similar sticky material)? If you press a wad firmly on the case back then pinch the centre together, you can get good purchase on the back and turn it, quite often.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


William :notworthy: :notworthy: You are a bloomin marvel & if the inventor of duct tape is not a Trillionaire by now they should be.


----------



## lordofthefiles (Jan 31, 2011)

mel said:


> Does Mach know you've got this? :fear: Did you ask his permission? :assassin:
> 
> He'll be along to drool and (curse at the same time) offer advice, I'm sure, but it's a rather nice specimen, especially if you picked it up at a reasonable price! :lol:
> 
> (I'm cursing as well, I love the look of it and would like one - oooh YES! :comando: :crybaby: )


Cheers Mel

It was seeing Mach's that gave me the bug







think every collection should have 1 or 2. Umm depends what you call a reasonable price. I was happy :angel_not:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Not much I can tell you about it, I`d say it was circa 1970s & fitted with what I presume to be an EB movement.

BTW I hope you`ll excuse me for saying this but while it would be interesting to add one to my collection I`d not go out of my way to find one or pay much money when I did as I think it`s rather ugly


----------



## lordofthefiles (Jan 31, 2011)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Not much I can tell you about it, I`d say it was circa 1970s & fitted with what I presume to be an EB movement.
> 
> BTW I hope you`ll excuse me for saying this but while it would be interesting to add one to my collection I`d not go out of my way to find one or pay much money when I did as I think it`s rather ugly


Not at all one man's meat & all that. I kind of like it though 70's brashness right up my alley


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Good for you, wear it well :thumbsup:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

lordofthefiles said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > Have you tried a large wadded up piece of duct tape (or similar sticky material)? If you press a wad firmly on the case back then pinch the centre together, you can get good purchase on the back and turn it, quite often.
> ...


It's an old trick, and usually a good one.









Later,

William


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

do all 3 bezels rotate independently of each other?


----------



## lordofthefiles (Jan 31, 2011)

pg tips said:


> do all 3 bezels rotate independently of each other?


Yep :naughty: But beyond my comprehension :notworthy:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

It seems a 70's thing these multi bezels, I have this services that has just the one bezel so you can use it for time zone change or time elapse but not both at the same time










I also have this timemaster that has the same 2 scales but this time on 2 independent bezels


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

pg tips said:


> I also have this timemaster that has the same 2 scales but this time on 2 independent bezels


That Timemaster looks fantastic. It looks like it was at the lower end of the spectrum too, which makes it even better.









Later,

William


----------

